# Profibus SPS gesucht, die mit Bosch B~IO funktioniert



## SPS Flo (10 Mai 2012)

Hallo!


 Ich habe kürzlich durch Zufall einen alten Schaltschrank mit allerlei Elektronik erstanden.

Soweit ich das im ersten Moment erkennen konnte, handelt es sich dabei um SPS Technik.

Ich hatte damals in der Schule einmal etwas Umgang mit einer SPS-Anlage von Festo samt Versuchsaufbau mit A/D Sensoren und Aktoren, und habe nun Lust bekommen damit mal wieder im privaten Umfeld herum zu spielen.
Also habe ich angefangen die Teile im Schrank zu sichten.

Neben ein paar Relais unterschiedlicher Größe befinden sich dort einige DI, DO und AI oder AO.. Und eben das erste Modul ganz links. Ein B~IO M-DP (1070079751-108).
Ich vermute mal das ist die Busanschaltung für einen Profibus. Die eigentliche SPS fehlt mir jetzt also.

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass die SPS von Bosch CL150 oder CL151 heißt. Allerdings wohl schon so 10 Jahre+ auf dem Buckel haben sollte.
Muss ich umbedingt eine Bosch SPS nehmen, oder gehen auch Systeme anderer Hersteller die per Profibus arbeiten?
Ich habe auch im Forum entdeckt, dass es PC Karten als Master gibt.

Ich suche eine möglichst günstige Lösung. Für die Programmierung käme WinSPS laut Bosch in Frage. Da steht was von Win98 und NT .... Geht das noch auf Windows 7 bei 64bit oder bin ich da raus?


Ich kenne mich leider zur Tendenz gegen 0 aus in diesem Umfeld.


----------



## SPS Flo (11 Mai 2012)

Ist CP5511 ein Begriff? Wäre das etwas für mich? So dass ich die Karte in den PC (PCI) stecke, kabel an den B~IO lege und den dann als Slave finden kann?


----------



## rheumakay (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo M-Dp = da hast du einen Slave-Busteilnehmer
Mit der entsprechenden GSD-Datei, kannst du den an jede SPS mit Profibus anschließen.
Die CL150 CL151 sind eigenständige SPS.
WinSPS läuft bei mir einwandfrei mit Windows XP.


----------



## rheumakay (11 Mai 2012)

Übrigens:
 dein M-DP ist nur der DP-Verbindungsblock im Anschluß sollten also bei dir weitere IO Module angeschlossen sein.


----------



## SPS Flo (11 Mai 2012)

ja, die werden über so ein kurzes flachbandkabel verbunden (das ist wohl der bus  )

Cool, also brauche ich nur noch ne SPS anlage, die Profibus beherrscht. Die Simatic Step7 von Siemens sollte das können, oder?
Ich meine in erinnerung zu haben, dass diese sehr erfolgreich gewesen ist, die S7-300 oder so.

Habt ihr nen Tipp was man für kleines Geld bekommen kann? Mir würde eben auch ne PC-Karte/Kabel genügen, mit dem ich die IOs nutzen kann.
Es kommt bei mir nicht auf diese hoch frequenten Latenzzeiten an.


----------



## rheumakay (11 Mai 2012)

was hast du denn für Programmiersoftware?
Was für Kenntnisse hast du?
Wofür ist das Ganze?
Sehr wahrscheinlich, wenn es über dem PC laufen soll, wird es zu teuer-deine CP-Karte ist nur ne Schnittstelle zum Programmieren-da ist ja keine SPS intern drin.


----------



## SPS Flo (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo! 


Ich bin Softwareentwickler und habe Informatik studiert. Früher habe ich mit Logikbausteinen und "strukturiertem Text"  in der Schule mal mit SPS zutun gehabt.
Ich bin derzeit für meine Hobbys dabei eine CNC-Fräse zu bauen, und könnte dort eine SPS ganz gut gebrauchen. Z.B. um die Absaugung oder Werkzeughalter etc. zu programmieren.
Die Programmierung ist also eher weniger das Problem als die Elektrik und der initiale Aufbau und Parametrierung.
Ich hatte gedacht, es gibt vielleicht eine Software, die eine SPS emuliert, sich quasi als Master ausgibt.
Für die Fräse würde ich wahrscheinlich eh einen PC immer an haben. Da hätte sich das dann gleich mit angeboten.

Etwas in der Richtung würde mir wahrscheinlich auch schon reichen: http://profim.sourceforge.net/download/profim-doc.pdf


----------



## rheumakay (12 Mai 2012)

Also ich würde da jetzt nicht unbedingt auf den Slave von Bosch ansetzen.
Warum überhaupt dezentral?
Wieviel DI/DO bzw.Analog benötigst du überhaupt?
Z.B. von PhönixContact gibt es die SPS "ILC 100er Serie", da ist die Programmiersoftware umsonst (Codesys).
Schau dir das mal an...als Beispiel


----------



## rheumakay (12 Mai 2012)

ach so..willst du die einzelnen CNC Achsen auch mit ansteuern??->Mit der Hinsicht auf Achsinterpolation usw.


----------



## IBFS (12 Mai 2012)

SPS Flo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Ich bin Softwareentwickler und habe Informatik studiert. Früher habe ich mit Logikbausteinen und "strukturiertem Text"  in der Schule mal mit SPS zutun gehabt.
> Ich bin derzeit für meine Hobbys dabei eine CNC-Fräse zu bauen, und könnte dort eine SPS ganz gut gebrauchen. Z.B. um die Absaugung oder Werkzeughalter etc. zu programmieren.



Ein CNC-Fräse programmiert man mit dem NC-DIN Code. Daher kann man nur den geringen SPS Anteil mit SPS-Methoden programmieren. 
Für den  "Rest" braucht man mindestens ein kartesisches 3-achsisches Mehrachsensystem, sonst kann man keine interpolierten Kurven fahren.
Das läßt sich werden mit einer "Normalen SPS" noch mit ein "Normalen PC" ohne NC-Hardware-Erweiterung machen.

Daher empfehle ich eine ENC66 von Eckelmann, die hat einen PLC-CodeSys-Kern und eine CNC-Kern mit CAN-Bus Erweiterung. Damit laufen bei mir zwei 
CNC-3-Achs-Vergussmaschinen, wo je nach Aufgabe nur der in Excel generiert CNC-Code heruntergeladen wird. So etwas händisch nachprogrammieren zu
wollen, was in der ENC66 als fertige Hardware vorliegt, halte ich für kaum machbar.

http://www.eckelmann.de/produkte-loesungen/maschinenautomation/controller?0=

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## rheumakay (12 Mai 2012)

sorry, da muß ich dir wiedersprechen,
habe selber schon einige Biegemaschinen mit "normalen" BoschRexroth PLC umgebaut (mit Interpolierender Funktion).
Aber soll der Themenstarter sich zu äußern, was er genau vor hat.


----------



## IBFS (12 Mai 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> sorry, da muß ich dir wiedersprechen,
> habe selber schon einige Biegemaschinen mit "normalen" BoschRexroth PLC umgebaut (mit Interpolierender Funktion).
> Aber soll der Themenstarter sich zu äußern, was er genau vor hat.



Dann sind aber alle interpolierenden Fahrfunktionen ausschließlich in der SPS programmiert und der Einfluß des Kunden
auf die Fahrtfunktionen und deren Abfolge ist nur geringfügig durch Parameter veränderbar. Bei Biegemaschinen mag das reichen.

Wenn aber Forderung besteht, dass der Kunde völlig freie Fahrkurven selbst anlegen können soll, ohne SPS-Kennisse bzw. -Zugriff zu haben,
dann muß man die Aufgaben zerteilen in 

fest definierte M-Funktionen    CNC-->SPS
festgelegte P-Parameter  und
binäre Q-Bits als Werte zur CNC.

Damit kann dann der Kunde jederzeit freie NC-Programme mittels Netzwerk oder USB-Stick einspielen:

Beispiel:

Zeile N05410 Starte die Kreisbogenfahrt mit dem Ziel X354.0 Y87.0   beginnend vom Punkt (siehe Zeile: N05370)  mit dem Radius 16mm.




```
{* + + Surface Dispensing Part No.: 7 + + *}
{*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*}
N05330 {*Sprungmarke: RepDV7*}
{*Sprung zum Ende*}
N05340 G125 X7 Z=P1346 K1 I07340
N05350 G00 X332.0 Y104.5 F30000              (Preposition)
N05360 G253 (Deckverguss, Teil Nr. 7)
N05370 G00 X332.0 Y100.0 F30000             (StartPoint of the G02-Radius)
N05380 G01 Z116.0 F15000
N05390 M107                                               {*start dipensing*}
N05400 G04 X0.4
N05410 G02 X354.0 Y87.0 R-16 F900           (Got to the Endpoint G02 with F900)
N05420 G04 X0.9
N05430 G01 X332.0 Y100.0 F1500
N05440 M108                                               {*wait for dispensing ended*}
N05450 G01 Z90 F15000
N05460 G04 X0.5
{*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*}
```

Damit kann der Kunde jederzeit völlig freie NC-Programme definieren und  unabhängig von den festen SPS-Funktionen  in den NC-Teils des Systems  einspielen

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Rudi (12 Mai 2012)

SPS Flo schrieb:


> Ist CP5511 ein Begriff? Wäre das etwas für mich? So dass ich die Karte in den PC (PCI) stecke, kabel an den B~IO lege und den dann als Slave finden kann?



PCI-Karte ist die CP5611 oder CP5613 oder CP5614


----------



## rheumakay (13 Mai 2012)

Hallo Frank,
damit gebe ich dir völlig recht.


----------

